# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Apresiasi Shiro Omosako

## asnanto

Hallo teman2 ini ada 1 ikan lagi yang ingin saya sharing yaitu Shiro Omosako yang saya dapat dari auction samurai akhir maret dan masuk kolam saya pada awal april. Berikut adalah penampakan ikan tersebut pada saat baru dapat :






Ikan masuk kolam dengan ukuran 19 cm, setelah saya keep selama 5.5 bulan ikan sekarang berukuran 42 cm jadi ada penambahan 23 cm selama 5.5 bulan. Rata2 pertumbuhan 4-5 cm per bulannya luar biasa kalau menurut saya. Berikut adalah penampakan ikan pada saat ini :






Sumi agak sedikit drop bila dibandingkan dengan pertama kali masuk kolam  (kolam saya memang agak berat untuk sumi ), tapi sekarang ada muncul 2 titik sumi disekitar mulut depan ikan dan juga mulai nampak ada titik sumi yg mulai muncul dipunggung. Apakah pola sumi bisa kembali seperti pada saat ikan masih kecil ? Mohon apresiasinya untuk shiro ini, apakah akan dapat tumbuh dengan baik, terima kasih.......feel free to comment

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> cukup strong bodynya cuma udah mulai ada belly line (asumsi sy female yah) mudah2an eggnya seimbang kiri dan kanan, ozutsu jg keliatan tebal
> untuk skin cukup baik, kalo dari beberapa kali grow shiro sudah biasa sumi drop terutama saat fast growing period dan pasti balik nantinya asal bukan baby sumi
> kualitas air, dan suhu yg rendah cukup bantu sumi, ada yg bilang sinar matahari langsung setelah pagi (over jam 10 pagi) ga bagus untuk sumi


Thx om han atas apre nya.........noted soal kualitas air dan suhu air

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

